# VapeCon 2016



## Rex Smit

So when is the next Vapecon?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## NewOobY

would also like to know , good question bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's in the planning stage and as soon as a venue is confirmed the date will be announced... but if I had to take a wild guess I would say sometime in August but this is just a stab in the dark!

@Stroodlepuff will let everyone know as soon as everything is confirmed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## BuzzGlo

Rob Fisher said:


> It's in the planning stage and as soon as a venue is confirmed the date will be announced... but if I had to take a wild guess I would say sometime in August but this is just a stab in the dark!
> 
> @Stroodlepuff will let everyone know as soon as everything is confirmed.



Lots of time to save then.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

BuzzGlo said:


> Lots of time to save then.


Lets be honest... Who here is going to save?! Haha!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Stosta said:


> Lets be honest... Who here is going to save?! Haha!



bust the july paycheck and worry about it later.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1 | Useful 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

WOW, this sounds like fun, especially if it is in Joburg


----------



## shaunnadan

WARMACHINE said:


> WOW, this sounds like fun, especially if it is in Joburg



its planned for JHB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian

shaunnadan said:


> its planned for JHB

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## WARMACHINE

shaunnadan said:


> its planned for JHB


----------



## Cespian

What about us in the Cape? 
All we have here are expensive retailers. 

Please be sure to organise a live stream of some sorts and we will just drown in our sorrows while contemplating paying shipping fees to get decent priced vape stuff.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Cespian said:


> What about us in the Cape?
> All we have here are expensive retailers.
> 
> Please be sure to organise a live stream of some sorts and we will just drown in our sorrows while contemplating paying shipping fees to get decent priced vape stuff.



Cape Town will be on the cards too in the future, we do need to do a few in JHB first though

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## shaunnadan

Cespian said:


> What about us in the Cape?
> All we have here are expensive retailers.
> 
> Please be sure to organise a live stream of some sorts and we will just drown in our sorrows while contemplating paying shipping fees to get decent priced vape stuff.


But you guys have the mountain, and the ocean!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cespian

shaunnadan said:


> But you guys have the mountain, and the ocean!



See... even more motivation to rather have it in CPT. Great views... we can put the cape tablecloth to shame here if done right.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

shaunnadan said:


> But you guys have the mountain, and the ocean!



Stuff the Mountain and Ocean... they have the wine farms!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

Rob Fisher said:


> Stuff the Mountain and Ocean... they have the wine farms!



The last trip I made to ct @PrenessaM and I spent a day out at the wine farms. 

I think I spent most of that time watching Vape related videos on YouTube an eating the cheese !

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kimbo

So what was the outcome of the meeting, when will we meet again


----------



## Silver

Hi @kimbo

Please be patient 

The team is working very hard to finalise the date and venue. Will be communicated as soon as it has been finalised.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Just subbing up so I dont miss any developments.

Any extra hands needed I am generous with my time. Just shout.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## theyettie

Won't miss it this year. Last year I had to go to one of my stupid friend's stupid wedding

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

mmm, yes, just want to get notifications on this here thread


----------



## kimbo

Edit: They are toi toi'ing for an answer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## theyettie

n0ugh7_zw said:


> mmm, yes, just want to get notifications on this here thread



Glad to see I'm not the only one posting here with an ulterior motive...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Proton

Is vapecon no this weekend? Dammit and im working!!!

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

No, it's next weekend


----------



## Proton

Thats what I meant.. Im working dayshift... Damm and I need some juice 

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizer

Sick leave my son. That cough is not sounding too good.....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Proton

Lol nah man.. Im the supervisor lol

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizer

Supervisors get sick too. I believe there is a bug in the air that hits supervisors even worse.... especially on Saturdays.

Be safe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------

